# Do you have a special thing you do with someone regularly?



## Linda (Dec 15, 2015)

My husband and I have never done anything on a certain time table or schedule.  We have always been "flying by our shirt tails".  But tonight I was sitting here watching my daughter and her husband get ready to go out.  Every Monday night she cooks dinner (I think they eat out a lot so this cooking at home is special to them) and then after they eat she gets all dressed up (he's already dressed in a nice suit when he gets home) and they go out to a place where they rent a privet room and Karaoke together for an hour or two.  I was thinking to myself how sweet that is.  She is 45 and he's 52 so it's not like they are young kids.  

So is there something you do with someone, doesn't have to be a spouse or lover, it could be anyone, on a regular basis?  If so, who and what?   Now I want to do something special at a regular time each week or month.  2 or 3 times a year we go to the movies and 2 or 3 times a WEEK we go to the Super Wal-mart, does that count?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes of course it counts Linda. That is a special ritual for you and your husband.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, just yesterday in fact. Hubby works late into the night and I'm up with the chickens to get my daughter to school. Days can go by where hubby and I see each other briefly. One of us either sleeping or going out the door. Yesterday was one of those rare mornings when we were awake together. We went to breakfast and it was wonderful. Back in the day we both worked a midnight shift so breakfast was our late night dinner before bed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2015)

I spank my cat on a regular basis - does that count?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2015)

Not too special, but we like it, every weekday me and hubby go for a long walk in the park, usually accompanied by our doggie.  If we leave the dog home for any reason, we'll take a more isolated walk in a wooded area where dogs aren't allowed.  Many times we'll see wildlife like deer, coyotes, owls, even a Bald Eagle now and then.


----------



## Linda (Dec 15, 2015)

Breakfast and walks are very special if they are special to the two of you.  Yeah Phil, I've never heard it called that before but if it's special to you....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 15, 2015)

My husband and I meet for lunch every Tuesday. Today my sister joined us because she went to radiation with me and we met him when we got back. Usually it`s just the two of us though. All of our married life we have had a "date night"-either Friday or Saturday. But now with foster kids that can`t be left home alone,we are having lunches instead.


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

A bit too sensitive to discuss, but believe it, I miss past folks an awful lot!   imp


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

Each Sunday morning, a bunch of us snowbirds get together for breakfast. We've been doing this for 15 years now. So many have passed but the tradition still goes on. At times, there are as many as a dozen or more of us.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Each Sunday morning, a bunch of us snowbirds get together for breakfast. We've been doing this for 15 years now. So many have passed but the tradition still goes on. At times, there are as many as a dozen or more of us.



That's cool, Pappy!

Anything fancy, or just a local low-key breakfast / brunch place?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

Most of the time, a little place called Izzys. Fair prices and great service. When there is a lot of us, we sometimes go over to Florida Tech College and eat at their cafeteria. A huge selection available, buffet style.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2015)

A picture of the group at the college.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I spank my cat on a regular basis - does that count?


Just avoid the monkey.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Just avoid the monkey.



I find that ... shocking ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe every two Months or so we meet up with our oldest son and his wife and another couple and go to the local VFW and do some two steppin and karaoke..
.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> A picture of the group at the college.



Nice looking group Pappy.  You are lucky to have so many friends.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Maybe every two Months or so we meet up with our oldest son and his wife and another couple and go to the local VFW and do some two steppin and karaoke..
> .
> View attachment 24635



What a nice photo Ken.  This sounds like a fun thing to do.  So that is your son on the far right?  He's a good looking guy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> What a nice photo Ken.  This sounds like a fun thing to do.  So that is your son on the far right?  He's a good looking guy!



Yes, my oldest....He is very good at singing Elvis at karaoke..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2015)

I would like to live in Texas just so I could wear the great Stetsons.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I would like to live in Texas just so I could wear the great Stetsons.



The poor and old wear cowboy hats..
.

.


----------

